# Unwanted Floating Plant



## mantis

Is there anyway to get rid of this in a planted tank. besides manual weekly removal


----------



## Guest

mantis said:


>


That looks like some aliens sh*t, straight out of a sci-fi movie. I have no clue, hasn't removing it all worked? 
Also what is it? I'm going to avoid that like the plague . .


----------



## maknwar

Lemna minor, better known as duckweed. Its going to be hard to get that out. My suggestion would be to use a python water changer, put the tube on its side and let the duckweed get sucked up. This is going to take a while, probably daily until its gone. Good luck, its a pain to get rid of.


----------



## jp80911

DIY an overflow/sump, it will be gone very soon. those small floating plants never last in my tank with overflow box.


----------



## MPG

I think it looks cool.


----------



## Brian5150

I thinkit looks cool too. I was I could get that in my rhom tank. He cant stand lights


----------



## Redruckus

sell it pet stores may buy it from you to sell as floating plant


----------



## mantis

Yeah thats what I thought you guys were gona say. it does have a cool look, but is grows like mad! I have other plants in the tank. The duckweed had taken over this tank before, when I had my gold(rip) in it. I broke the tank down, cleaned it, and set it up new, new filter. 4 months later boom. Ill just live with it... remove with weekly wc. Thanks guys!


----------



## Zip

It does look cool (and can eat a lot of nitrates), but can block light from your other plants and clog filter intakes. I fought with mine for months (apparently introduced accidentally with some other plants I had recently planted), and if I missed even one little plant, the population would explode again. I eventually moved my filter spray bars so that they kept the surface water moving, and it went away on its own (the plant needs still water).


----------



## maknwar

goldfish love the stuff. I had to get some and put them in my tank (removed my p of course) and they cleaned it up in a week. It never came back.


----------



## BRUNER247

Lfs give that away. Net it out. I've tryd to get duckweed going a couple times. Sprite is better imo. You could ship the duckweed to me. Lol


----------



## JustJoshinYa

hmmm ive never had a problem with it, and it has come in some bags of plants i got at the lfs, dont know why it never got started in my tank maybe having constant surface movement and filters going keeps it from getting a foot hold, id just net it out as much as i can and DAILY removal and you should keep it from exploding like that again.

what is your filtration GPH???


----------



## mantis

Not sure what my gph is. Using an old powerhead...

Ill move my outlets higher to agitate the surface. Thanks guys


----------



## DeadFriends

Mail it to me. I've been looking for duckweed for a while and haven't been able to find any!


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

It does look cool in the right tank, but if you don't like it, yeah, just net it out tenaciously.

I have had a few tanks that have gotten overwhelmed with it over the years, I just netted it, and kept giving it away, and flushing it lol


----------

